# New guy



## Ch00ch00 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi everyone.ive been reading and researching on this site for a few weeks and finally joined.Tons of info and great community...I look forward to being a part of it.


----------



## Riles (Feb 7, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## sixsix250 (Feb 7, 2015)

Welcome aboard brother


----------



## brazey (Feb 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## anaesthetic (Feb 9, 2015)

hi!


----------



## Series lab rep (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 9, 2015)

Welcome to IMF. Use the subforums to get your post count to 10, then you can PM us with questions or create a new thread for mass input. Welcome to the fam!


----------

